# How do I make a new post to Member Photos?



## The Late Night Gourmet (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't see a handy "Submit New Thread" button in that forum like I do here, and I can't see anywhere else that gives me the ability to start a new photo "thread" in the Member Photos forum. I can reply to an existing one, but not post one of my own, unless there's some other way to do that. Please help!


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2017)

Go to the forum listing page, then pick a category. At the top left is "New Thread". You can download from there.
        Just a thought, If you go to the bottom left of the page you will see , --Discuss Cooking v3.0. I find that changing it to v1.0 is more to my likeing.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Feb 8, 2017)

salt and pepper said:


> Go to the forum listing page, then pick a category. At the top left is "New Thread". You can download from there.
> Just a thought, If you go to the bottom left of the page you will see , --Discuss Cooking v3.0. I find that changing it to v1.0 is more to my likeing.


Thanks for the reply. I also like the feel of v1.0 better. But, while I couldn't find "Member Photos" in the forum listing, I did find "Add Album" at the bottom of the Member Photos area. But, it's very stripped down in what it allows (for example, it doesn't allow attachments of formatting of the text). If "Add Album" means I'm creating a home for my picture, then that's great. But, I don't want to create a whole new category that you have to delete because I did it wrong.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> Thanks for the reply. I also like the feel of v1.0 better. But, while I couldn't find "Member Photos" in the forum listing, I did find "Add Album" at the bottom of the Member Photos area. But, it's very stripped down in what it allows (for example, it doesn't allow attachments of formatting of the text). If "Add Album" means I'm creating a home for my picture, then that's great. But, I don't want to create a whole new category that you have to delete because I did it wrong.



  I believe most of us use Photobucket to download. At least that is what i have been using.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2017)

I just use a pic from my iPad.  It has a little thing that can post my crappy pics.  Works for me!


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Feb 9, 2017)

I understand how to find pictures, but I don't understand how to attach them or upload them on this site. I don't see a paperclip icon to attach or an upload button or a link button anywhere to let me do this. 

Thanks for trying...I'll keep working on trying random combinations of things, and hopefully what I'm trying to share will be worth all the effort!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey, Gourmet, have you seen the Forum 101 post? It has answers to this question and much more. Scroll down for instructions on how to create an album and add photos to it. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62916


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet (Feb 9, 2017)

So, I wasn't supposed to start at the end, Chef Garlic?  Thanks for posting this...I will read thoroughly before posting more silly questions!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2017)

The Late Night Gourmet said:


> So, I wasn't supposed to start at the end, Chef Garlic?  Thanks for posting this...I will read thoroughly before posting more silly questions!


Starting at the end can be challenging! Some people like that!


----------

